# UKC Rally



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea Yea!!!! Yea!!!! :appl::banana::headbang2 Sorry I'm really excited!!!!!! Aubrie is working on Rally titles in AKC and has her UKC CD so I've been wanting to do something with her in UKC since we're not ready for Open yet.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a UKC obedience trial at my club Jan 13-??? Does this mean that they will have rally that soon???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

talk to your club and see if they are willing to add rally to that trial. According to UKC, after January 1 they can hold rally trials. But it might be too soon for your club to arrange a judge, publish the trial, etc. 
It's very exciting, isn't it??
I'm real pleased about it, I love UKC!


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

That is great news! More fun to have with our dogs!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm very excited about this. As well


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> talk to your club and see if they are willing to add rally to that trial. According to UKC, after January 1 they can hold rally trials. But it might be too soon for your club to arrange a judge, publish the trial, etc.
> It's very exciting, isn't it??
> I'm real pleased about it, I love UKC!


I love UKC as well. I just talked to our club trial secretary and she said that we are sending in paperwork to be approved to hold UKC rally trials! Yea!!!!!!! So if all goes well, we should have one next year!!! I can't wait to participate in our club's FIRST UKC rally trial with Aubrie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool! I hope some of the clubs around here add rally quickly!



goldengirls550 said:


> I love UKC as well. I just talked to our club trial secretary and she said that we are sending in paperwork to be approved to hold UKC rally trials! Yea!!!!!!! So if all goes well, we should have one next year!!! I can't wait to participate in our club's FIRST UKC rally trial with Aubrie


----------

